# New user, couple of quick questions?



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Dear Fellow TS4K users, 

New user here, extremely happy with the device. Can you guys with your amazing knowledge help with a few quick hitters?:

1. What is the cheapest solution have y'all found for a wired gigabit internet connection and at least one slot for a thumb drive? The key ask there is the cheapest . 

2. What's the max speed have you guys seen on wired gigabit ethernet connection and what's your ISP speed? I have 1 gig Fiber service.

3. Has anyone figured out exactly how to install Antutu benchmark on this device and successfully ran the test? I've had the time of my life trying to install it on the device and getting past navigation issues to actually run a test. If you have, can you share how you did it and what score did you guys see?

4. Anyone using a Hisense TV with these? If so, how well does your remote work with the TV? I can't get the input button or channel change on TiVo remote working. 

5. Do you guys recommend De-TiVoing? 

Thank you everyone in advance!


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

If you plan on using mostly 3rd party apps , I definitely recommend de tivo-ing


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

fattymcbuckles said:


> If you plan on using mostly 3rd party apps , I definitely recommend de tivo-ing


Thanks friend... Yeah not much vested in the Stream app or a Sling TV subscriber...


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Also friends, for my question # 1, will this hub work plug and play for Gigabit Ethernet and a flash drive?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TWGHM99/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_ry6cGb6JXD3F6


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

BUMP, any help friends?


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

Max Powers said:


> Also friends, for my question # 1, will this hub work plug and play for Gigabit Ethernet and a flash drive?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TWGHM99/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_ry6cGb6JXD3F6


Read my experience here:

USB C - what works and what doesn't

T4KS is very picky it seems with Ethernet.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Ernie Salazar said:


> Read my experience here:
> 
> USB C - what works and what doesn't
> 
> T4KS is very picky it seems with Ethernet.


Hi Ernie,

Thanks for documenting and sharing your experience. Couple of follow up questions:

1. Are you saying that if I got something like the UGREEN Type C hub I posted above and plugged it into the TiVo type C, there is a good chance that it won't work the Ethernet and USB slots? Even if I were to find a way to power the hub with the 5v power supply? If so, I guess you're saying a Type C like the one you got with no Ethernet, then getting a USB Ethernet USB B will do the trick? If so, what a strange phenomenon!

2. Have you speed tested your TiVo wired connection? What were those numbers like compared to the package you have from your ISP? Is it worth going wired or that is capped too? I have a Fiber Gig plan on my ISP.

Thank you again.


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

1. I have tried an Anker, RCA, and no-name brand USB C Hubs with ethernet and none were recognized. That is with me providing power via the Micro USB plug since the UBC C PD does not seem to work via a hub. But the USB A ports on the USB C hubs all worked fine. Cant find the no-name but here is the Anker and RCA:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08C9HZ5YT
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T8Z54M8

I cant say for sure if the UGREEN would work but there is a good chance you will have the same problem. If you try and it works, definitely let us know.

2. As for speeds, thats a really good question. I installed the Analiti Andorid App which supports iperf3. So, using that to connect to my desktop which is hard-wired to the same switch, I get this for the TIVO on *ethernet*:

```
Tivo - Ethernet
Accepted connection from x.x.x.24, port 54998
[  5] local x.x.x.71 port 5201 connected to x.x.x.24 port 55002
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-1.00   sec   768 KBytes  6.29 Mbits/sec
[  5]   1.00-2.01   sec  8.62 MBytes  71.6 Mbits/sec
[  5]   2.01-3.01   sec  13.1 MBytes   110 Mbits/sec
[  5]   3.01-4.01   sec  13.0 MBytes   109 Mbits/sec
[  5]   4.01-5.00   sec  13.8 MBytes   116 Mbits/sec
[  5]   5.00-6.00   sec  14.0 MBytes   118 Mbits/sec
[  5]   6.00-7.00   sec  13.6 MBytes   114 Mbits/sec
[  5]   7.00-8.00   sec  13.9 MBytes   116 Mbits/sec
[  5]   8.00-9.01   sec  13.2 MBytes   111 Mbits/sec
[  5]   9.01-10.00  sec  13.2 MBytes   112 Mbits/sec
[  5]  10.00-10.03  sec   384 KBytes   115 Mbits/sec
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-10.03  sec   118 MBytes  98.4 Mbits/sec                  sender
[  5]   0.00-10.03  sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec                  receiver
-----------------------------------------------------------
Server listening on 5201
-----------------------------------------------------------
Accepted connection from x.x.x.24, port 55026
[  5] local x.x.x.71 port 5201 connected to x.x.x.24 port 55028
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-1.00   sec  22.7 MBytes   190 Mbits/sec
[  5]   1.00-2.00   sec  27.6 MBytes   231 Mbits/sec
[  5]   2.00-3.00   sec  22.5 MBytes   189 Mbits/sec
[  5]   3.00-4.00   sec  23.8 MBytes   200 Mbits/sec
[  5]   4.00-5.00   sec  25.0 MBytes   209 Mbits/sec
[  5]   5.00-6.00   sec  25.2 MBytes   211 Mbits/sec
[  5]   6.00-7.00   sec  24.4 MBytes   205 Mbits/sec
[  5]   7.00-8.00   sec  21.8 MBytes   183 Mbits/sec
[  5]   8.00-9.00   sec  25.9 MBytes   217 Mbits/sec
[  5]   9.00-10.00  sec  23.0 MBytes   193 Mbits/sec
[  5]  10.00-10.03  sec   781 KBytes   185 Mbits/sec
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-10.03  sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec                  sender
[  5]   0.00-10.03  sec   243 MBytes   203 Mbits/sec                  receiver
```
So, not so good :/. Slightly better then 100 mbit but no where near gigabit. I switched back to WiFi for comparison and get:

```
TIVO WIFI
Accepted connection from x.x.x.75, port 32790
[  5] local x.x.x.71 port 5201 connected to x.x.x.75 port 32792
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-1.00   sec  25.2 MBytes   211 Mbits/sec
[  5]   1.00-2.00   sec  27.2 MBytes   229 Mbits/sec
[  5]   2.00-3.00   sec  26.1 MBytes   219 Mbits/sec
[  5]   3.00-4.00   sec  25.0 MBytes   210 Mbits/sec
[  5]   4.00-5.00   sec  24.9 MBytes   208 Mbits/sec
[  5]   5.00-6.00   sec  24.4 MBytes   204 Mbits/sec
[  5]   6.00-7.00   sec  26.4 MBytes   222 Mbits/sec
[  5]   7.00-8.00   sec  27.1 MBytes   228 Mbits/sec
[  5]   8.00-9.00   sec  27.8 MBytes   233 Mbits/sec
[  5]   9.00-10.00  sec  27.1 MBytes   227 Mbits/sec
[  5]  10.00-10.04  sec   896 KBytes   208 Mbits/sec
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-10.04  sec   262 MBytes   219 Mbits/sec                  sender
[  5]   0.00-10.04  sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec                  receiver
-----------------------------------------------------------
Server listening on 5201
-----------------------------------------------------------
Accepted connection from x.x.x.75, port 32822
[  5] local x.x.x.71 port 5201 connected to x.x.x.75 port 32824
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-1.00   sec  11.2 MBytes  93.8 Mbits/sec
[  5]   1.00-2.00   sec  17.6 MBytes   147 Mbits/sec
[  5]   2.00-3.00   sec  21.0 MBytes   176 Mbits/sec
[  5]   3.00-4.00   sec  24.9 MBytes   209 Mbits/sec
[  5]   4.00-5.00   sec  26.7 MBytes   224 Mbits/sec
[  5]   5.00-6.00   sec  24.1 MBytes   202 Mbits/sec
[  5]   6.00-7.00   sec  24.9 MBytes   209 Mbits/sec
[  5]   7.00-8.00   sec  27.0 MBytes   226 Mbits/sec
[  5]   8.00-9.00   sec  26.0 MBytes   218 Mbits/sec
[  5]   9.00-10.00  sec  23.4 MBytes   196 Mbits/sec
[  5]  10.00-10.03  sec   685 KBytes   223 Mbits/sec
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-10.03  sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec                  sender
[  5]   0.00-10.03  sec   227 MBytes   190 Mbits/sec                  receiver
```
Overall, maybe a slight improvement?

Also for comparison, here is my Chromecast 2020 with Android TV using the above Anker which DOES recognize the built in Anker's Ethernet AND the USB C PD:

```
Chromecast
Accepted connection from x.x.x.83, port 47508
[  5] local x.x.x.71 port 5201 connected to x.x.x.83 port 47510
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-1.00   sec  13.2 MBytes   111 Mbits/sec
[  5]   1.00-2.00   sec  34.0 MBytes   285 Mbits/sec
[  5]   2.00-3.00   sec  34.6 MBytes   291 Mbits/sec
[  5]   3.00-4.00   sec  34.5 MBytes   289 Mbits/sec
[  5]   4.00-5.00   sec  33.4 MBytes   281 Mbits/sec
[  5]   5.00-6.00   sec  34.9 MBytes   292 Mbits/sec
[  5]   6.00-7.00   sec  35.0 MBytes   293 Mbits/sec
[  5]   7.00-8.00   sec  35.2 MBytes   295 Mbits/sec
[  5]   8.00-9.00   sec  34.0 MBytes   286 Mbits/sec
[  5]   9.00-10.00  sec  34.4 MBytes   288 Mbits/sec
[  5]  10.00-10.04  sec  1.12 MBytes   289 Mbits/sec
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-10.04  sec   324 MBytes   271 Mbits/sec                  sender
[  5]   0.00-10.04  sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec                  receiver
-----------------------------------------------------------
Server listening on 5201
-----------------------------------------------------------
Accepted connection from x.x.x.83, port 47522
[  5] local x.x.x.71 port 5201 connected to x.x.x.83 port 47524
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-1.00   sec  32.1 MBytes   269 Mbits/sec
[  5]   1.00-2.00   sec  33.0 MBytes   277 Mbits/sec
[  5]   2.00-3.00   sec  32.4 MBytes   272 Mbits/sec
[  5]   3.00-4.00   sec  33.0 MBytes   277 Mbits/sec
[  5]   4.00-5.00   sec  33.2 MBytes   279 Mbits/sec
[  5]   5.00-6.00   sec  33.1 MBytes   278 Mbits/sec
[  5]   6.00-7.00   sec  32.7 MBytes   275 Mbits/sec
[  5]   7.00-8.00   sec  33.2 MBytes   278 Mbits/sec
[  5]   8.00-9.00   sec  33.1 MBytes   278 Mbits/sec
[  5]   9.00-10.00  sec  33.0 MBytes   277 Mbits/sec
[  5]  10.00-10.04  sec  1.23 MBytes   280 Mbits/sec
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth
[  5]   0.00-10.04  sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec                  sender
[  5]   0.00-10.04  sec   330 MBytes   276 Mbits/sec                  receiver
```
So, the Chromecast seems to best the Tivo in both connection speed and driver support. Not sure but I assume the CC has a faster chip in it?

Ernie


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Ernie Salazar said:


> 1. I have tried an Anker, RCA, and no-name brand USB C Hubs with ethernet and none were recognized. That is with me providing power via the Micro USB plug since the UBC C PD does not seem to work via a hub. But the USB A ports on the USB C hubs all worked fine. Cant find the no-name but here is the Anker and RCA:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08C9HZ5YT
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T8Z54M8
> ...


Hey Ernie,

This is amazing data man, I really appreciate it! Simple screen shots from Analiti would've suffice .

So sounds like despite the daisy chaining of various devices, TiVo Streamer is barely able to get wired speeds above 1/100. Nowhere near gigabit, like you mentioned... So now I'm thinking if it's even worth it .

Thank you for the data from the Google Chromecast TV as well, definitely considered it at one point. Sounds like that has much better Wi-Fi and Ethernet too.

BTW since you have a ton of devices, have you ever used, tried the Dynalink Android TV device? For $30, the WiFi chip on it seems to be way faster out of the box compared to the TiVo. I also wonder going that route too, but really, really prefer the Tivo remote. Not sure if I could a gigabit ethernet connection with that device...

Anyway, I thank you so much for all this information and help again, you've been amazing to this thread!


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

LOL, actually, it is easier to post the iperf3 data then screen shots, i just copy and paste right come the console on my desktop. I always have to look up how to get screen shots off of the google devices. And I was actually really curious after you asked.

So, ya, gigabit just isnt in the cards. I suppose we cannot expect too much from $50 devices. In order to sustain gigabit you need a relatively powerful chip to process the stream fast enough. Streaming online content never gets anywhere near that so they do what they can to cut costs I suppose.

I use to have an Nvidia Shield which costs 3x as much and even that could not do it although I never tried it with the latest firmware so its possible they have improved. The only non-pc device I have seen true gigabit is the Vero 4K+ for kodi since it has really good specs and built in ethernet. The prior Vero 4k (non-plus) couldnt even do it.

Never tried the Dynalink. But I image that unless it has a really good chip in it you will see the same results. If you try it let, let us know.

Ernie


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Ernie Salazar said:


> LOL, actually, it is easier to post the iperf3 data then screen shots, i just copy and paste right come the console on my desktop. I always have to look up how to get screen shots off of the google devices. And I was actually really curious after you asked.
> 
> So, ya, gigabit just isnt in the cards. I suppose we cannot expect too much from $50 devices. In order to sustain gigabit you need a relatively powerful chip to process the stream fast enough. Streaming online content never gets anywhere near that so they do what they can to cut costs I suppose.
> 
> ...


Haha yes, whatever works for you... I'm just grateful for your data.

Your point about the chips is valid... Just surprised at how much value there is in the Dynalink box... But that TiVo remote keeps me from going all in on Dynalink... And what a weird remote this is, when used on another device...


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

Did you see this?

Dynalink Android TV Box Review, Tips, & Tricks - Read Before You Buy

What is it about the Dynalink that you like? Never really looked into.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Ernie Salazar said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> Dynalink Android TV Box Review, Tips, & Tricks - Read Before You Buy
> 
> What is it about the Dynalink that you like? Never really looked into.


Yes seen this and many other. Couple of things are likeable about the box:

1. For this SoC combo, best price by far. 29.99, Android 10, they even respond to support questions...

2. Actually surprisingly small in size.

3. Comes fairly bloat free.

4. Wifi chip is the fastest I've seen on any box, out of the box. Never had the pleasure of using or owning a Shield ...


----------

